# 03 Jetta GLS 1.8t 129k miles



## pnbllwzrd (Apr 22, 2011)

Just bought the car and the Oil pressure light comes on once in a great while (couple of beeps and the light flashes then
goes off when I accelerate). So far it's only happened when it was very warm (hour or so of driving) and I come to
a complete stop and turn (left or right doesn't
matter).

A friend wants me to take it to a place and have it diagnosed. I don't think anyone could diagnose it.
Its only happened 3 times now in a weeks worth of driving. 

So should I just bite the bullet and have the pump and screen replace (about 500 bucks) just for piece of mind or should I just leave it be???

Cj


----------



## pnbllwzrd (Apr 22, 2011)

*oil pressure light gremlin*

Ok finally happened again last night. It came on when the car was well warmed up and after driving 1mile under 1500 rpm. I cycled the key and the light went out never to come back on. Hopping its the sensor..

CJ


----------

